# Starter battery



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What's going on here.

I have a Honda Jazz. Ever since the the weather turned colder its been suffering from a flat battery. When I turn the ignition key if gives a gasp and goes into a silent sulk. No sign of life whatsoever. I know it has to be replaced.

However......when I run a mains cable out to the car and connect a auto batter charger to the battery, after a minute the charger indicates that the battery is fully charged and switches to maintenance mode.

I disconnect the charger, turn the ignition key and the car is as right as rain!.

Can one of you battery boffs explain please?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Could be a duff cell or possibly a dodgy earth

joe


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

We had the same thing on our Golf. The battery was showing as fully charged with 12.8 v but had insufficient amps to turn the engine. It was more confusing as the battery was only a few months old. It turned out to be a bad cell and was replaced under warranty.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I also run a Honda Jazz and if I had a problem I would take it to the nearest Honda dealer, they know what they are doing, apart from that it does sound like a duff battery....but not completely :roll: 
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I also run a Honda Jazz and if I had a problem I would take it to the nearest Honda dealer, they know what they are doing, apart from that it does sound like a duff battery....but not completely :roll: 
Regards,
Chris V


----------

